# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Do Anabolic Steroids show up on drug test?

## MegaTron

Just want to make sure. Need answers! Or is it just for Marijuana, cocain, heroin and some other hardcore stuff.

----------


## jrock34

be a little more specific with what kind of test.

the general answer is "no" b/c it's expensive to test for and doesn't affect job performance (usually)

----------


## MegaTron

Winstrol Depot  :Devil Grin:

----------


## TestFreak

it would only show up if they tested specifically for that drug, anytime you get a drug test you may request to see a list of what drugs they are looking for. but as a general employment test it wouldnt show up.

----------


## azstud2

> it would only show up if they tested specifically for that drug, anytime you get a drug test you may request to see a list of what drugs they are looking for. but as a general employment test it wouldnt show up.


the only general emplyment that test for that stuff that i know of is if your doing something with law inforcement.found out from my bro that got busted for it.secondly,from personal knowledge, military can get busted too. dont misunderstand,this is NOT a standard test in the military,so you will not get busted every time.it is random, so if your the lucky one that gets called in for a regular urine test,they will do a thorough and complete test,for everything.ive heard that it was like every 3,000 th person, but it is mandated by govt to do thorough testing in every service branch every so often.i know for a fact of one guy that got busted this way jsut a few months ago, and also from personal experience know you can take 3 regular u a's in the military and pass every one for juice..its luck..odds are with you,military guys just dont tip your chain of command off, or tell anyone in your shop..and you should be good. the odds decrease signifcantly if your commander gets tipped off your using.they will order a test specifically for it. hope this helps someone .lates (:

----------


## USfighterFC

If they test for roids they in fact are in your system longer than every other drug. Deca can be destected over a year and a half later. But i doubt they test for roids they most likely only test for recreational drugs. Roid tests are very expensive and when i say expensive I mean like 300-500 bucks a shot.

----------


## Zues

I used to work in law enforcement and when I was hired I had test and EQ in my system. I took the piss test in front of the nurse and she said everything looked fine (they test you right there). Two weeks later I was hired and I juiced throught the whole academy. Another bro of mine is a cop and him and alot of his partners juice. As for military, I used to be in the reserves and guys there juice all the time. No one has ever got caught. The only time I think they would even think of testing you is if you acted inappropriate or lost your temper and you got big all the sudden then thay may try to blame it on that and get you tested. Other than that I would not worry about it. Only affect it had on my work performance was that it gave me more confidence.

----------


## MR PHATT ASS

...ronnie coleman says 'my boss never eeeever suspected me of steriod use'  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :LOL:   :Wink/Grin:

----------


## TheSevnthWarrior

> be a little more specific with what kind of test.
> 
> the general answer is "no" b/c it's expensive to test for and doesn't affect job performance (usually)


That's pretty much it.
The cost is excessive. If you worked for the State/Fed whatever, and had a Sup with a Hardon for you, and had inside knowledge that you were on it, (like you put on 40 lbs. and dropped 15 lbs of fat this year) he could call for it, but that's a rarity.
Gear is expensive enough to test right out of the bottle, let alone in your Blood.

----------

